# To wear or not to wear



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are veiled women denied entry to bars in Egypt? - Analyses - Aswat Masriya


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The author of that piece is obviously clueless.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most of my Egyptian friends are covered and do not drink however they wouldn't go into a bar either. 

I am from the generation and background were women didn't drink and women going into a pub was frowned on. It may seem strange to some but when I was a child I remember my uncles funeral tea and my aunt complaining about women who were not in the family going to the cemetery.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Most of my Egyptian friends are covered and do not drink however they wouldn't go into a bar either.
> 
> .


but would they not go into a hotel? most (still) serve alcohol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the author is not far off the mark when she says that the goal is exclusivity. But I do wonder, would a man with a prayer mark on his forehead be turned away? hmmm


----------



## emmab73 (Feb 10, 2009)

I do wonder why people have to read so much into things, personally, I don't think alcohol and headscarves go hand in hand, I'd probably feel less likely to relax if I were surrounded by a load of non drinkers in a bar


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Or more to the point people who frown at what you are doing or think that it is morally wrong / against god's law.

teetotallers are teetotal for many reasons - but i don't know of any who actively think that you are morally wrong to drink alcohol!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

I saw veiled women denied entry into the After Eight Club downtown and I always wondered what that was about.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is not new many many years ago I was booking for a famous restaurant well an Egyptian man friend was and he was told we don't accept the hijab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> but would they not go into a hotel? most (still) serve alcohol




Yes they would go into a hotel but they would not go the bar area.. but I think that is more in case their neighbour would see them and gossip


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Or more to the point people who frown at what you are doing or think that it is morally wrong / against god's law.
> 
> teetotallers are teetotal for many reasons - but i don't know of any who actively think that you are morally wrong to drink alcohol!!




I don't drink but I have no problem with anyone who does and I am happy to go from pub to pub with them, I don't drink because I cannot cope with the hangover one is enough to give me that feeling, however I do have a problem with people who on hearing I don't drink tell me ... that is good.


----------

